# New on board :-)



## Milli1980 (Jul 22, 2007)

Hello everyone 

I'm so glad having found this board and hope to enjoy being with you, exchanging ideas about beauty etc. 

Sorry, I am making mistakes, but I'm from Germany, and I'm so sorry, my English is not best 







Yours, Milli


----------



## spartan_shades (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi Milli!

Welcome to the board. Look forward to seeing you around the community!


----------



## Janice (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome to our community Milli 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, glad to have you.


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome doll!


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 23, 2007)

hi there!!


----------



## nunu (Jul 23, 2007)

hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c u around this site!!


----------



## Rushch6 (Jul 24, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Milli1980 (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for the very, very nice welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way, is there any chance to get mail when someone answered to a thread im interested in?


----------



## designstar (Jul 27, 2007)

hi


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 28, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi Milli!


----------

